# LED strip lights



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I decided to try some of my strip lighting on my Marineland LED for a moonlight effect. I use these lights, but in white, for under cabinet lighting and built in cabinet lighting in my business. The Marineland Reef light has the blue built in but you have to manually switch between the two and I have it on a timer and wanted the moonlights on a timer too. Now i can enjoy the tank even when the regular lights are off, and it looks really cool too:bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks good. Where are the LED strips from and how much are they? Very clean install too. I wouldn't mind one blue and one white for night viewing on my 125 gallon.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

The light strips are from me It is flexible led tape I use for cabinet lighting, and lighting bookcases, display cases etc. Based on a 6ft tank it would be $89+ shipping for 6ft of white and 6ft of blue and a power supply. My power supplies do not have on/off switches so I run mine on a timer but I also have remote control on/off-dimmer switches, they are another $30, or you could just plug it in unplug it when you're done.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha, thanks. That's actually what I was asking. Where to source the led strips.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Look on e-bay for LED light strips


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I buy from a wholesale supplier, they have a minimum order of $500. There are lots of places to buy online but I haven't found anywhere cheaper than what I pay for them, but I also use quite a bit of it in my business. I have an order of 120v IP68 leds coming, in white and in RGB, which will make any color you can imagine at the touch of the remote control. The 120v is nice cause you don't need a power supply, it plugs directly into the wall, and IP68 is totally submersible. Only problem is it comes in 50m rolls, so even a small order of a couple different styles cost a couple thousand $$.


----------

